# Pecan Tree leaves brown tips



## BradP

One of my 2 young native pecan trees in the backyard started having the tips of the leaves turning brown (only at the very bottom branches, top branches are fine), see picture. Is this a sign that zinc is needed or something else?


----------



## wickll

Not a sign of zinc deficiency. Zn deficiency usually is just really pale leaves. Can also cause pecan rosette (lots of underdeveloped leaves, clustered together) Google pecan rosette. I suspect mild herbicide damage or salt in the soil . But even salt is unlikely because of all the rain. Unless you have a water softener that backflushes into your yard or field lines (if you have your own septic system).


----------



## BretE

Generally brown leaf tips is a watering problem.....either too little or too much.....


----------



## Larry Pure

Looks like a water shortage to me. I use a tree watering tool to get water down one foot or so to the tree roots. I work around the leaf line into the trunk when the area is as dry as our area has been this summer.


----------

